# 6' Ladder Fall



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

So a installer from Lowes that worked out of the same store I did, he was installing a door for Lowes 2 months ago. He was on a 6' ladder, it buckled and he landed on the right side of his head/face on the concrete. 

He had been in ICU since fall and he died Sat, kind of messed up. We would say hi to each other but out of all the other installers in the same store, it was me and him that got the good jobs and were the highest rated, so there was kind of a competition there I guess. I left a few years ago cause they suck but had referrred a couple customers to him when I was swamped because he did do great work and was not a hack.

Hadn't heard about the fall but my millwork guy at Lowes called me Monday, told me about it and told me he passed away. I know every one dies but dang, I guess it was his time. He was building a couple of houses and had a ton of crap in the fire, feel bad for his family and hope they get everything taken care of. 

Just becareful everyone, short falls are no joke


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.
Had a guy that I work with that fell of the third rung of a 4' ladder and broke his wrist.
Nothing as serious as you talking about but it still cost him 6 weeks work.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

brhokel606 said:


> So a installer from Lowes that worked out of the same store I did was installing a door for Lowes 2 months ago. He was on a 6' ladder, it buckled and he landed on the right side of his head/face on the concrete.
> 
> He had been in ICU since fall and he died Sat, kind of messed up. We would say hi to each other but out of all the other installers in the same store, it was me and him that got the good jobs and were the highest rated, so there was kind of a competition there I guess. I left a few years ago cause they suck but had referrred a couple customers to him when I was swamped because he did do great work and was not a hack.
> 
> ...


 Very sad...:sad:


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Damn. Sometimes the small falls are the worst. 

All the best to his family.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

TLHWindows said:


> Damn. Sometimes the small falls are the worst.
> 
> All the best to his family.




Very sorry to hear that.

I remember quite a while ago reading that there are more serious injuries from a fall less than 6' than any other heights. It was in one of the trade magazines.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your friend.

In the last 6 months I have fallen twice from atop an 8' ladder. Last week was the second time. Hurts a lot more the older you get. Between my recent flights and the difficulties in hiring, I am seriously thinking about the future.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. 

How does a ladder buckle? Or was he leaning sideways or something? I see too many folks who are clueless about the laws of physics (and lack common sense) on ladders. The worst knucklehead was a homeowner in DC a couple years back. He was using a pole pruner while standing on the top step of a 10 foot stepladder in his driveway, reaching skyward as....far...as...possible...to reach those last few top branches of his shrub (or tree?). Later that same week we had our earthquake. He would have been toast.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Warren said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> In the last 6 months I have fallen twice from atop an 8' ladder. Last week was the second time. Hurts a lot more the older you get. Between my recent flights and the difficulties in hiring, I am seriously thinking about the future.


Yeah, makes you take stock in it huh?


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

TimNJ said:


> Very sorry to hear that.
> 
> I remember quite a while ago reading that there are more serious injuries from a fall less than 6' than any other heights. It was in one of the trade magazines.


Did not know that, makes sense. I take greater chances on a short ladder that I would never take 12' up.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Very sad story. Sorry to hear this! I fell from the third rung of a six foot ladder. I've got 3 plates 12 screws and a piece of my hip in my wrist. I was out for 10 months. Short falls are not safe falls. We will pray for his family.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow. I'm sorry
I tend to take more risks than I should on step ladders because, well I'm not that high. I'm way more cautious on higher extension ladders.

I will be less risky that's for sure.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your friend. Sounds like he was a great source of respectful competition.

And thanks for telling us about it. I know I need to be more careful on the step ladder. Me and my mentor were timber framing off 6' and 8' step ladders yesterday. We probably should have spent the $500 for the crane but luckily everything went together without much fussing.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

It's terrible to hear about someone's life ending like this, but thanks for the reminder that it can happen from short falls.

I take way too many risks, especially having not been insured for over 10 years. It's easy to baulk at certain safety recommendations, but a 10 second mistake can cost you 10 years + of mobility and health.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> So a installer from Lowes that worked out of the same store I did, he was installing a door for Lowes 2 months ago. He was on a 6' ladder, it buckled and he landed on the right side of his head/face on the concrete.
> 
> He had been in ICU since fall and he died Sat, kind of messed up. We would say hi to each other but out of all the other installers in the same store, it was me and him that got the good jobs and were the highest rated, so there was kind of a competition there I guess. I left a few years ago cause they suck but had referrred a couple customers to him when I was swamped because he did do great work and was not a hack.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about this. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry to read about this. Prayers to his family, and thank you for the safety reminder.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sad to hear about this, and wish his family the best, these ladder falls from such low hights can be some of the worst, i had a ladder collapse ( one of those muti fold things like a litte giant but not a little giant ) it put me on the couch for six months, please learn from this mans way to early demise ladder saftey is most important, RIP our friend.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Warren said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> In the last 6 months I have fallen twice from atop an 8' ladder. Last week was the second time. Hurts a lot more the older you get. Between my recent flights and the difficulties in hiring, I am seriously thinking about the future.



I am always conscience of being off the ground any more. At 53, we do not heal like we once did, and this story illustrates it can happen to anyone. 

I hate being on the job with my son...he is just like I once was...and it scares me to watch him.


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)

I remember working in a trader joes about 10 years ago the electritions apprentice was working in the ceiling atop a 10 foot ladder fell through the ceiling grid hit the floor quivered for a few sat to the side for about 30 min and went back to work lucky


----------



## nailspitter (Sep 2, 2014)

Miss stepped from the 3rd step of a 6' ladder about five years ago and tore every ligament off my right ankle. Surgery along with 7 weeks on crutches. Could have been a lot worse. My Condolences to his family...:sad:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I fell off my 2' step ladder more times than any other ladder I've ever owned.......Know wonder I never killed myself or broke any bones. 

Stopped using them more than 10 yrs ago.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. 

A lot of commercial and larger general contractors are are implementing "ladder last" policies. Everything is getting done off scaffolding/lifts, etc. If it can't be done off those items, then they use ladders. 

We have taken it up.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I fell off my 2' step ladder more times than any other ladder I've ever owned.......Know wonder I never killed myself or broke any bones.
> 
> Stopped using them more than 10 yrs ago.


Those two foot steps are dangerous! Never liked em. Four foot werner bench for me.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> Those two foot steps are dangerous! Never liked em. Four foot werner bench for me.


They are some tough little benches ! But watch out for the clips after they get some wear to them. They can come loose on ya!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Metro M & L said:


> Those two foot steps are dangerous! Never liked em. Four foot werner bench for me.


My FIL is a painter and he calls then neck breakers. To easy to step off the wrong side. We don't own one cause it's hard to fall off it if you don't own it. Have a couple of the Werner benches. Those things are sweet.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

blacktop said:


> They are some tough little benches ! But watch out for the clips after they get some wear to them. They can come loose on ya!


This one got to the point Where I had to put some sheet metal screws in. It no longer folds up but at least It's safe! 

The first thing I do when I buy one Is drill two holes then run a rope through for a handle..Makes it much easier to move around.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

blacktop said:


> This one got to the point Where I had to put some sheet metal screws in. It no longer folds up but at least It's safe!
> 
> The first thing I do when I buy one Is drill two holes then run a rope through for a handle..Makes it much easier to move around.


I always curse the designers for not having a grip in the middle, thats a great solution.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Never again will I laugh at an OSHA recommendation for tying off while on a 6-foot ladder. I just don't know how long your lanyard should be. It seems like you need 3-4 feet of working slack even though your landing is less than 2 feet.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

tedanderson said:


> Never again will I laugh at an OSHA recommendation for tying off while on a 6-foot ladder. I just don't know how long your lanyard should be. It seems like you need 3-4 feet of working slack even though your landing is less than 2 feet.


Tying off on a six foot ladder?


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Very sad to hear... 

But I can't help but wonder what kind of ladder he was using... I'd be willing to bet it was an aluminum ladder. High-end fibreglass step ladders always feel way more solid to me so I spend the extra money on them.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

NCMCarpentry said:


> Very sad to hear...
> 
> But I can't help but wonder what kind of ladder he was using... I'd be willing to bet it was an aluminum ladder. High-end fibreglass step ladders always feel way more solid to me so I spend the extra money on them.


Yeah, I don't know. Either that or had it on uneven ground. I am not a small man and I have not had 1 break.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

brhokel606 said:


> Yeah, I don't know. Either that or had it on uneven ground. I am not a small man and I have not had 1 break.


When I took my fall one of the hinges wasn't fully open.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> When I took my fall one of the hinges wasn't fully open.


That makes some sense. I am not a fan of heights, so anytime I am on even a short ladder, I tend to pay attention to setup, now after I am on it for awhile I tend to take chances but no way on the setup. Fear can be ok sometimes I guess, LOL.


----------

